# Problème de flash noir sur ecran de MacBook Pro



## sobeub (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir (bonjour!)
J'ai cherché un problème similaire dans le forum sans trouver...

C'est un problème d'écran mineur dans le sens où je peux travailler sans soucis (enfin je l'espère ) mais fort dérangeant quand on travaille des heures devant son écran.

Mon écran de MacBook Pro passe au noir de façon très brève (une seconde, une demi seconde?) à des intervalles de temps aléatoires (de 2 fois par minute à 2 fois dans la 1/2h).
Qu'il y ai un logiciel ou 10 d'ouverts... c'est la même chose (et apparemment sans logiciel de prédilection). Je travaille souvent avec un second écran branché sur mon MacBook Pro. Les flashs noirs se produisent seulement sur l'écran du MacBook.

Mon ordi à un peu moins d'un an, je l'ai envoyé en réparation il a environ 3 mois pour un problème de dalle (strille à l'écran). Ils m'ont changé l'écran et la carte mère.
Résultats quelques heures après de réparation : plus de problème de strille mais apparition de ses sortes de flash noir intempestif...

Je l'ai renvoyé il y a quelques jours en réparation... ils ne constatent pas la panne malgrès toutes mes explications. 
Je recupère donc mon ordinateur pensant qu'une opération divine à du se produire mais évidement rien... toujours ces sorte de flashs noirs.

Je ne sais pas comment ils font pour constater un panne.. je comprends que ce soit dur à voir sans rester au moins une heure fixer sur mon écran à bosser (les flash sont moins nombreux depuis quelques semaines)... mais tout de même pour plus de 1500euros l'ordi... grrr


Soit je suis folle, soit une solution existe... 

des idées? c'est peut être tout bête! (j'ai essayer de tout bien expliquer, j'espère que cela semble clair)



(PS : ce n'est pas l'économiseur d'écran et ça n'a rien à voir avec le réglage automatique de la luminosité.)


merci


----------



## Hellborg (22 Juillet 2009)

Fait une vidéo et envoie leur.
Ca doit être vraiment pénible ce genre de problème, surtout vu le prix de la bécane.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2009)

ca sent le grand classique
probleme de retroéclairage ( de l'écran)

tout bon réparateur connait car classique
(particulierement avec les portables)

"quelque chose"  le fait dysfonctionner

et ca peut etre tout simple ( PMU-CMU dereglée à rerégler , parfois ca suffit)

à plus embetant
par exemple : dalle , la piece gerant le retroéclairage  (inverter  board) le montage  original ou post réparation (faux contacts) le cable qui coince 
 il y a un cable qui va  du corps du mac à la partie ecran , et  qui peut coincer coté charniere,  suite à ouvertures physiques  fermetures physiques ( du capot portable)


----------



## kenzoart (14 Septembre 2009)

J'ai aussi ce problème, et de ce que j'ai pus lire sur le net, ce serait une défaillance de la carte 3d nvidea 9400, ce qui implique un changement de la carte mère.

D'autres ont-il eu ce problème ? Je n'ai pas contacté le Sav d'apple, je ne sais pas si cela est nécessaire pour ce genre de problème "connus"


----------



## Brunofranceweb (23 Septembre 2009)

Même problème sur mon 15' unibody 2.4ghz !


----------



## napalmatt (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Même problème sur mon unibody 15". Au début, je croyais que c'était mes yeux tellement que le clignotement est rapide. Puis non.
Par contre, ça me le fait assez rarement, une à deux fois par semaine peut-être, si ce n'est moins ; après je ne suis pas toute la journée dessus.

Le SAV peut prendre cela en charge à votre avis ? Si c'est pour l'envoyer pour qu'ils regardent juste sans rien faire, je ne le ferai pas. Et vu l'expérience de sobeub, c'est parti pour. Je vais les appeler tiens.


----------



## Sylow (23 Septembre 2009)

Apple reste sérieux donc ne t'en fait pas 

Moi j'ai ce probleme sur ma télé LCD Samsung , l'écran devient noir 1sec et reviens comme si je changer de chaine...c'est génant juste avant deprendre un virage quand je joue a la PS3 ^^


----------



## Aozera (23 Septembre 2009)

J'ai également eu ce problème de flash noir sur la première série unibody.
Et comme l'a dis kenzoart c'est la 9400M qui est en cause, en tout cas pour mon cas; aucun flash présent sur la 9600M GT.

J'ai amené l'appareil à la Fnac pour un remplacement, et il me l'on échangé sans problème. Et depuis plus de flash.


----------



## napalmatt (24 Septembre 2009)

@ Aozera : ah, plutôt une bonne nouvelle ça. Et ils t'ont changé toute la machine ? En recopiant tout ton compte et fichier ? Où c'est à toi de faire la manip de sauvegarde avant de leur apporter ?


----------



## Aozera (24 Septembre 2009)

napalmatt a dit:


> @ Aozera : ah, plutôt une bonne nouvelle ça. Et ils t'ont changé toute la machine ? En recopiant tout ton compte et fichier ? Où c'est à toi de faire la manip de sauvegarde avant de leur apporter ?



Ils m'ont échangés la machine, mais une bête d'orage s'était glissée dans l'écran en plus du problème des flashs. Donc je pense que le plus rentable était de remplacer la machine complète.
Étant donné que seul la 9400M est en cause, il est plus probable qu'il ne change que la carte mère dans ton cas. Mais je ne fais que supposer.

Sinon toutes mes données sont partis dans les lymbes, donc pense à bien sauvegarder tes données.


----------



## napalmatt (24 Septembre 2009)

Comme quoi, Time Machine est tout de même bien utile..!
Merci pour les infos.


----------



## napalmatt (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Juste pour faire un retour ; mon centre Apple local m'a changé le capot (dalle + gestion rétro éclairage) depuis 3 semaines ; ça devenait insupportable. Pas un seul flash depuis. Ca confirme a priori le grand classique du problème rétro éclairage.


----------



## Aozera (17 Décembre 2009)

napalmatt a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Juste pour faire un retour ; mon centre Apple local m'a changé le capot (dalle + gestion rétro éclairage) depuis 3 semaines ; ça devenait insupportable. Pas un seul flash depuis. Ca confirme a priori le grand classique du problème rétro éclairage.




Manifestement, le problème ne venait pas de la partie graphique, donc. 

Enfin, tout est bien qui fini bien !


----------



## napalmatt (18 Décembre 2009)

Du coup oui. 
Et il y avait deux autres MBP en réparations pour le même problème où le changement de la carte logique n'avait rien changé. Après, le coup du capot ne fonctionne peut-être pas a tous les coups, mais tout est bien qui fini bien dans mon cas. Je commençais à faire des crises d'épilepsie, c'était un vrai stroboscope cet écran.


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2011)

J'ai ce problème. Donc en gros c'est quelle pièce du mac qui fait défaut ? c'est la carte graphique ou c'est la carte mère ?


----------



## monsieur_gris (30 Septembre 2011)

Je voulais signaler à ceux que ça intéresse que j'ai eu le même problème (MBP unibody fin 2008) qui a commencé au bout de quelques années - flashs noir clignotants sur la moitié haute de l'écran - je soupçonnais que c'était arrivé soudain après le passage à snow leopard, donc un probleme logiciel. 
J'ai essayé reset PRAM, reset SMC, etc, sans succès. Finalement j'ai réinstallé snow leopard depuis le DVD : problème résolu. Après les updates jusqu'à 10.6.8 : j'ai de nouveau quelques clignotements, mais plus bénins que les flashs noirs, je soupçonne qu'ils sont dus au plug in flash dans safari.
Je suppose donc que ces affreux flashs noirs sur la Nvidia 9400M sont dus à des problèmes d'installation d'os x ou de mises à jour.


----------



## AppleSpirit (30 Septembre 2011)

Absolument pas du tout monsieur gris. Pour ma part on a dû me faire changer la carte mère. Et bien entendu j'ai dû l'apporter plusieurs fois au SAV d'Apple, car les personnes qui y travaillent (et qui sont très très compétentes) ont eu besoin de plusieurs tentatives pour enfin comprendre qu'il fallait changer la carte mère.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------

N'hésite pas à le ramener 50 fois s'il le faut. Apple est une pompe à fric qui n'assume pas les réparations qu'elle nous doit lorsque c'est à ses frais.

Réponse à sobeub : Pour ma part j'ai acheté une fois un macbook blanc et le micro était défectueux (un son bizarre s'entendrait en bruit de fond lorsque je parlais). Ils l'ont gardé près de deux semaines aux SAV, ils m'ont rayé la coque de partout et à la fin ils m'ont dit que puisque le macbook blanc n'était pas professionnel il fallait que je supporte ce défaut et n'ont finalement pas réussi à me le réparer.


----------



## monsieur_gris (1 Octobre 2011)

@ AppleSpirit : ironie de ton pseudo 

alors comment expliques-tu les dizaines de mecs a qui on a changé la carte mère ou l'ordi entier, et qui se retrouvent toujours face au même problème au bout du compte?

pour ma part, je n'ai pas de centre agréé apple à moins de 150 km, et "l'assistance téléphonique" me raccroche au nez, ou me dit "je vous rappelle dans 10 min" et ne rappelle jamais.
c'est officiel, je hais cette société et j'hésite fortement à m'acheter un PC pour la premiere fois de ma vie.
sinon, y-a-t-il des cas connus de flashs noirs en bootant sur windows? s'il n'y en a pas, ça indiquerait clairement un gros souci avec os x. [edit: on me dit que windows utilise uniquement la nvidia 9600, donc ma derniere phrase n'a peut etre pas lieu d'être]


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Octobre 2011)

moi ça fait 7 mois que je suis sur pc et j'ai un seul regret : ne pas l'avoir fait avant.

Cette marque de merde m'a fait dépenser plus de 8'000 euros en 6 ans. J'ai acheté du matos de m. qui tourne sur un OS d'une lenteur affligeante. 

mon conseil : paie toi un PC, mets-y un SSD et installe y windows 7. Tu verras ce que les mots "instantané" et "réactif" signifient. 

enfin, je précise que j'utilise un HTPC asrock et qu'il ne m'a même pas coûté 500 euros. Avec 500 euros tu achètes à peine une batterie chez apple.


----------



## monsieur_gris (29 Octobre 2011)

Ils m'ont changé la carte mère finalement, 15 jours avant la fin de mon applecare.
Les températures du CPU et de la 9600 sont nettement plus normales, et plus de flashs noirs sur la 9400 jusqu'ici (ils étaient revenus entre temps). Pourvu que ça tienne.


----------

